# NFA Trusts for $95 - and a new hog hunting buddy



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

I figured I'd start a thread in here since obviously nobody can post responses in the classifieds section.

I had been thinking about getting s suppressor for a while and knew a little bit about the process, so I began shopping around to have a trust created.

I started like most everyone else does I suppose by searching Google. I got lots of attorneys who had quoted prices from $300 to well north of $600 to create a trust.

I had set a budget for myself of $1000 to include a .30 caliber suppressor, mount, tax stamp, and trust. I managed to find a SWR Specwar 762 suppressor with choice of flash hider mount or compensator mount for $675 out the door. Plus the stamp that put me at $875. Remaining budget of $125.

I had seen another site that ordinarily offered trusts for around $200 but was having a sale at $99 with a quick turnaround. I put in a request for a call and waited.

I came across a post in another forum I frequent and saw that Coyote Rifleworks, with a local number, was advertising NFA trusts for $95. Ok, so I get to save lunch money, and I still come in under budget. I called the number, and they picked up right away.

He answered lots of questions (of which I had many), and spent about 45 minutes on the phone with me. Turns out we both love to go hunt feral hogs at night, so we spent another 45 minutes talking about equipment, rounds, etc.

I got an email from them, filled out the questionnaire, and had my trust in my inbox about 2 hours later.

I thought I'd share my experience in case any of you were on the fence.

Their website is www.coyoterifleworks.com


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Been thinking about this myself for a while now.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I have a template for a trust, need to look it over. They say it's pretty easy to fill out and you get someone to notarize it and you are done. But if it's too complicated, this is a good fall back.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

So does a trust allow you buy and own a suppressor without the 200.00 tax stamp?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I don't think you are getting out of the $200.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

So whats the purpose of the trust?


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Bottomsup said:


> So whats the purpose of the trust?


Purpose of a trust is for you to be able to buy class 3 firearms such as suppressors, SBR, some machine guns without having to get a local LEO to sign off on it.

You still have to pay a 200 dollar tax stamp each item though.


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

The trust keeps your kids from having to pay the $200 tax stamp again later.


----------



## lakelivingston (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no basis for this statement but my opinion is that these trusts will make it easier for the government to eventually seize whatever you put in it--which let's face it are the types of weapons that the majority would probably support banning anyway.

It'll be a lot more palatable to seize contraband from faceless entities (trusts) rather than individuals. 

My two cents but I'd be willing to wager that these trusts will be one of the first things to go. And I'm honestly not sure that's a bad thing.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Something to think about but if the firearm is registered to you and the suppressor is also the Gooberment still knows where to go. I think facebook is backed by the government. How do they make all that money when its free? I bet facebook is better than the census for them.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> So whats the purpose of the trust?


As I understand it and I may be wrong. I can set up a trust and name you, me and whoever else as trustees. You are legal to have the suppressor etc in your possession without me present. And you don't have to go to the sheriff and get his signature.


----------



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't been on 2cool for a bit, so I was missing the posts. There has been some good information, and some bad laid out here.

A trust, specifically speaking of an NFA Trust in this instance, acts as a legal entity to which weapons and NFA controlled items are registered. Other than a name and county and state, there is no identification of any trustees. I suppose if you wanted the information bad enough, you could track down the notary who signed and get the log book, but that's likely not going to happen.

There are 2 ways a person registers to own a Title II NFA item: the first is as an individual, requiring photographs, FBI approved fingerprints, and most disturbingly, the signature of the Chief Law Enforcement Officer of your locale. The proper form is filled out based on the item being purchased or built, and the proper tax stamp paid for. You then wait an exorbitant amount of time for approval to either begin building or pick up your item.

Why do I say most disturbingly when it comes to CLEO signature? Because it politicizes your right to own the item. If the CLEO decides for any reason not to sign off, you have no recourse if you want to register as an individual. Whether the CLEO was unavailable, won't sign because of a lack of personal connection with you, has a belief that civilians should not have that particular item, or has a different agenda - having to ask, nay beg, for a signature of anyone for a right ensured to you in the very document that gave this nation it's strength and keeps the power in the hands of the people, and in my personal opinion, the amendment that ensures all the other amendments will stand, is akin to asking "Mother, may I?"

Any person who thinks that the personal ownership of a Title II item without the direct permission of a person placed in a position of power over the individual has already lost sight of how easy it was to draw upon the fears of the crowd and call for a ban on the next thing deemed "bad for us." I cannot and will not abide by that. You may as well go ahead and surrender your right to buy a weapon from an individual and have Big Brother dip into each and every aspect of your already overly involved life

Within the structure of the NFA Trust I have that was created by Coyote Rifleworks is a qualifying statement where every Trustee affirms every question asked under the 4473 background check form. It does not promote criminals or undesirables to obtain these items- who, llet's face it, would never be bothering with paperwork to begin with.

In addition to removing the political aspect, there are a great many other benefits to a trust. No, you do not get to pass on paying for the tax, but you do get to designate as many persons as you would like that can have access to the item without your physical presence, and you can add or remove individuals at any time. As an individual, you and you alone can only have the item. If someone else wanted to use it, you would have to be right there with them. Another benefit is the designation of beneficiaries for not only the NFA items, but any other weapon you place in the trust. You can amass a sizeable investment in firearms very quickly, and should something happen to you, how would anyone know what your wishes were for each asset? The trust takes care of that.

There are many other benefits, but I've run out of time and most folks don't read this far anyway. I have ensured my ability to own and pass down to my children my rights by having a trust. I would encourage others to do the same. The guys at Coyote Rifleworks can help.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I for one have had enough of our tyrannical government!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Can one obtain an "After The Fact" NFA trust for a ClassII device. In other words I got my suppressor after the background check, the meeting with The Chief, photographs, the $200.00 fee for the stamp and about an eight month wait and now I want to place it in a trust. Will it fly? Or is it another $200.00 to transfer even though I have the device in my possession? I don't mind paying the legal fee, Lawyers and I get along real well. It may have been brought up in this thread already I skipped to the last post.


----------



## jdanderson (Feb 26, 2010)

Wado said:


> Can one obtain an "After The Fact" NFA trust for a ClassII device. In other words I got my suppressor after the background check, the meeting with The Chief, photographs, the $200.00 fee for the stamp and about an eight month wait and now I want to place it in a trust. Will it fly? Or is it another $200.00 to transfer even though I have the device in my possession? I don't mind paying the legal fee, Lawyers and I get along real well. It may have been brought up in this thread already I skipped to the last post.


You will have to pay the $200 tax again to transfer from yourself to the trust IIRC.

Remember that the ATF is in the process of changing the requirements for trusts in the future. It was set to take place this summer but from what I have read the implementation of these new requirements will be put off for around a year or so.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

center19 said:


> Haven't been on 2cool for a bit, so I was missing the posts. There has been some good information, and some bad laid out here.
> 
> A trust, specifically speaking of an NFA Trust in this instance, acts as a legal entity to which weapons and NFA controlled items are registered. Other than a name and county and state, there is no identification of any trustees. I suppose if you wanted the information bad enough, you could track down the notary who signed and get the log book, but that's likely not going to happen.
> 
> ...


 +1 and re: the 2nd to last paragraph, the issue is not so much your desires being known, but that your beneficiaries are named in the trust as trustees of the NFA item and could possess them lawfully. IMHO the greatest benefit of a trust is that it avoids the situation of an individual owning an NFA item, dying, and there is no one who can possess the item lawfully.


----------



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just saw the other day they are now doing a giveaway on the 28th for a Remington 870 with Magpul furniture and a Gun-Kote paint job. I believe they are going with a Kryptek Typhon and We The People on the receiver.

www.coyoterifleworks.com/nfa-trust/


----------



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

They posted the finished shotgun that will be given away:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Center19 has it right. I pick my trust tomorrow from a local attorney. The shop I'm dealing with will efile my paperwork and is supposed to shorten the wait time from over 8 months to under 4 months for the suppressor.


----------

